
Is Your Car Too Small? Lyft Bans Subcompact Cars - edward
https://therideshareguy.com/lyft-bans-subcompact-cars/
======
starpilot
Oh thank god. My worst Lyft ride was when 3 of us were heading to an airport
in a shared ride, and there was zero trunk space. So all of us sat with our
luggage on our laps, bumping our heads, for the 40 minutes to the airport.

------
joelx
To be honest, I thought this already happened. Who wants to ride in a tiny
cramped backseat?

